# The Jeans Situation



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Attire: heavy winter coat lined with fleece, hoodie second layer, button up shirt, under shirt, jeans, boxers, heavy mountaineering wool socks, waterproof hiking boots, wool face mask, wool gloves.

The day after Christmas we drove up to Hurricane Ridge in the Olympic mountain range here in Washington State on the Olympic Peninsula. It is a 45 minute or so drive up to Hurricane Ridge from the beginning of the ascent. 

At the turn off leading up to the final destination I jokingly point at little piles of snow scattered around the roadside; poking fun at the member of the group that was convinced that he could wear shorts and be fine at the top just so long as he had his core protected. As we make our way up to the lodge it is a different world with each mile we gain. Giant Icicles slowly sinking towards the earth and evidence of extreme wind storms blowing snow here and there dotting the landscape with brilliance. 

Near the middle of the journey snow plows were stationed at a view point ready for the nights treason. 

Turning at the last switchback to the top we saw wind sweeping snow violently over the edges of mountain sides. It was clear that the summit was being subjected to high winds and a considerable amount of snowfall. Taking in the visual we park and make our way to the lodge which is only a couple hundred meters forward. Immediately getting struck in the face with snow flakes at high velocity we are intent on the escaping having our eyes needled by flying ice. 

After getting everything set up at the lodge we decide to start the fun. With sleds in hand and jeans being the lower wardrobe choice for 4 of us that were in the group...myself included...we forged up the snow laden slopes with anticipation of the speed at which we would plunge down the hillside. After about 20 minutes my legs started to become so cold they were getting that numb feeling mixed with pin needles poking in. We were having fun and just dealt with the cold. After an hour and getting some great sledding in we decided it was time to thaw out our legs. 

It gave me insight into how useless jeans are. Excluding my legs my body was warm the whole time. Even my hands which I thought were going to be the coldest were warm. The jeans had soaked up the snow that was flying around and my body heat was melting the snow. It was like having pants made out of ice water on to put it into perspective. 

The lesson learned here is never never ever wear jeans sledding....all said and done it was worth it.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I switch to fleece-lined jeans in the winter.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When snow hits warm body it melts. If you are going to be out in it you need something to repel it. Staying dry means staying alive in cold.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I can't find mine. BooHoo, I just put some Drawers,Cold Weather under some loose fitting jeans


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm thinking about getting some Duluth waterproof pants to wear around


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I wear thin 2-layer "splash" pants, great wind-breakers and also water-resistant.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I like looking at wet thin splash pants.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Weirdo :vs_laugh:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

You rang


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

paraquack said:


> View attachment 33673


Too funny :vs_laugh: Make sure you tell Inor where to shop to prepare for this coming winter, his old duds wont cut it.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Ragnarök said:


> I'm thinking about getting some Duluth waterproof pants to wear around


You can't go wrong with Duluth.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

There is a way to wax pants, using wax toilet seals (new I hope).
I have a pair of insulated bibs I need to try out.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I could get into the snow sports thing I guess. :devil:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Deebo said:


> There is a way to wax pants, using wax toilet seals (new I hope).
> I have a pair of insulated bibs I need to try out.


I made this concoction years ago. The Author, Bob Smalser is a complete genius when it comes to everything woodworking or outdoors.

This gallon of "stuff" will last a lifetime and I use it on a a variety of things...hats, coats, boots, sheaths, etc, etc.

http://www.woodcentral.com/cgi-bin/readarticle.pl?dir=smalser&file=articles_368.shtml


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have US Army wool winter pants with the water resistant outer shell cargo pants.

Snow mobile suits work well also.

I stay indoors unless I have to go out.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Robie said:


> I made this concoction years ago. The Author, Bob Smalser is a complete genius when it comes to everything woodworking or outdoors.
> 
> This gallon of "stuff" will last a lifetime and I use it on a a variety of things...hats, coats, boots, sheaths, etc, etc.
> 
> WoodCentral Articles & Reviews


A good Waxed Cotton Jacket or Pants will last a long time, they are cheaper and more durable than Gore-Tex and are more than adequate in the Southern US for rain or light snow.

If you are going to just go out and do some sledding in the snow in moderate temps every once in a while, like the OP described, you can also buy a can of ScothGard and apply it to your jeans.


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

I have heard people refer to jeans and denim as the "death fabric" which is probably a bit dramatic but does under score how bad they are for wet or wet and cold weather. They get wet and hold moisture for a long time and that isn't a good thing. I have a waxed cotton Barbour jacket that is great but not sufficient in really wet weather. Same for wet cold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

So,did you go out on the deck at the lodge?.pretty windy huh?.We wear a good set of thermal base layers,I wear a set of canvas pants,Carhartt or Dickies.when we are outside in the cold barren waste of upper Michigan,you must layer up.my wife wears lined jeans.and a flannel shirt,a sweatshirt and her windproof shell.I wear a good thermal polo,a sweatshirt and a good outer windproof shell.a good windproof shell is a snowmobile or motorcycle jacket(my first choice is my old first gear coldwear M/C jacket,wish it had a hood).to keep your gourd warm (very important)a good face mask or combo thick fleece hat with mask,a nice thick watch cap or a mad bomber hat (good quality)with some sort of a facemask.depending on the thermometer or the weather report,we may swap layers and different types of jackets depending on the wind chill rating for the day.for the feet,a nice set of thick merino wool socks (real wool itches the heck out of me)and our snow boots,Sorel,Baffin,Northface etc,dont buy the cheap crap.

When playing in the snow or snowblowing,a set bibs are used.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

A situation like that is why among the reasons I stopped wearing jeans around all the time. I usually now wear water resistant pants with pockets everywhere. They're light, dry off quick and still look decent to wear around. Eddie Bauer makes some good equipment that so far has lasted fairly well.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well some folks plan ahead. Some of us started wearing socks with the sandals back when it became time to trade the Bermuda shorts off for the flannel grand pa pants in Sept.


----------

